# Wie lange kann ich mobil im Internet surfen bis eine bestimmte Datenmenge erreicht ist?



## B3RG1 (22. Juni 2011)

Moin Community,
ich hab mein Samsung Star, was mehr Krankheit als Handy, geschweigen denn Smartphone ist, satt und habe vor mir jetzt was richtiges anzuschaffen. Das steht hier aber nicht zur Diskussion 
Natürlich will ich auch mobil im Internet unterwegs sein und deshalb habe ich mich schon über diverse Internetflats für Smartphones informiert. Dabei  wird in so ziemlich allen Fällen ja nach einer bestimmten Datenmenge (200MB-1GB) die Geschwindigkeit von UMTS auf GPRS-Niveau gedrosselt. 
Und hier kommen wir zu meinem Problem: Ich kann mir unter diesen Zahlen einfach nichts vorstellen 
Ich möchte natürlich mit UMTS-Geschwindigkeit unterwegs sein, weiß aber nicht wie lange ich surfen kann bis beispielsweise 500MB erreicht sind. 
Hofe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## SonicNoize (22. Juni 2011)

Das kommt ganz darauf an, was du im Internet machst. Den meisten Traffic verursacht Werbung, den hast du auf Seiten, die für mobile endgeräte angepasst sind, eher weniger. Wenn du reguläre Websites aufrufst wie dieses Forum z.B., wird das etwas mehr.

Mit 500 MB kommst du gut über den Monat aus, das langt eigentlich zum Surfen locker. Manche Geräte zählen auch den Traffic mit, daran kannst du dich orientieren. Kommt aber wie gesagt darauf an, was du so machst. Regelmäßig Youtube-Videos sind da weniger drinn.


----------



## B3RG1 (22. Juni 2011)

Ja, ich hatte vor, während der Schulzeit () mal bei PCGH und hier im Forum vorbeizuschauen. Mit 1GB kann ich dann fast schon sorglos surfen oder?


----------



## Re4dt (22. Juni 2011)

Beim Handy wirst du zu 90% sowieso immer die Mobilen Internet Seiten benutzen z.B m.pcgh.de Diese sind von der Daten her viel geringer. 
Ich hatte zwei Jahre lang ein T Mobile Vertrag mit 300MB danach drosselung. Ich bin ständig mit dem Handy Onnline gewesen und hab gegen ende des Monats 400-500Mb vebraucht. Es ist schwer zu sagen wie viel du verbrauchen wirst aber unter 400 würd ich nicht gehen. 
Mit 1Gb bist du Sorglos


----------



## B3RG1 (22. Juni 2011)

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## DeadlyTear (22. Juni 2011)

Das PCGHX-Forum gibts ja auch als App. Verbraucht dann auch nicht so viel Traffic. Benutze die App auch.
Wenn du zuhause bist und einen W-Lan Router hast, kannst du das Smartphone auch darüber laufen lassen. Dann sparst du auch gut Traffic ein. 
Also mit 1GB kommst du also problemlos über den Monat. Ich hab ein Dastenvollumen von 300MB. Mir langt es auch noch aus. Apps und sowas ziehe ich dann nur Zuhause über W-Lan.


----------



## B3RG1 (22. Juni 2011)

Naja, zuhause hab ich mein PC, da brauch ich kein Smartphone, auch wenn`s über WLAN läuft 
Zu der App: Die gibts doch nur für Android und iOS, oder?


----------



## Re4dt (22. Juni 2011)

Also wenn ich mich nicht täusche gibt es die App nur für IOS und Android richtig  
Symbian gibt es noch nicht. Hoffentlich lieg ich richtig. Die App ist wirklich sehr Pracktisch


----------



## B3RG1 (22. Juni 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mich nicht täusche gibt es die App nur für IOS und Android richtig
> Symbian gibt es noch nicht. Hoffentlich lieg ich richtig. Die App ist wirklich sehr Pracktisch


 Auf Symbian leg ich eher weniger wert, aber WP7 find ich grade sehr attraktiv 
die App ist sehr praktisch, hab ich für meinen iPod Touch und möchte sie eigentlich nicht mehr missen


----------



## Leandros (22. Juni 2011)

Ich habe ein SGS2, 300 MB bis zur drosselung und erreiche sie sehr selten. Obwohl ich pro Tag bestimmt 4h im Netz bin mit dem Handy.


----------



## B3RG1 (22. Juni 2011)

okey, dann schau ich mal, in richtung Drosselung ab 500MB oder auch 1GB


----------



## B3RG1 (14. November 2011)

Ich glaub, ich muss den Thread noch mal nach oben holen, weil ich nochmal ne Frage habe 
Kennt einer von euch eine App oder dergleichen für WP7 mit der ich sehen kann wieviel ich schon an Datenmenge "verbraucht" habe?


----------



## McClaine (14. November 2011)

Im Android Market nach *3G Watchdog* suchen, sollte das beste sein


----------



## Heli-Homer (14. November 2011)

McClaine schrieb:
			
		

> Im Android Market nach 3G Watchdog suchen, sollte das beste sein




Er redet von wp7 und du von android?!
Iwi lustig 

@ topic
Google mal ne runde 
Es gibt um nicht zu lügen mehrere dutzend apps dafür. Einfach mal probieren


----------



## NexusEXE (14. November 2011)

Ich finde umts langsam. Lte gehört die zukunft.


----------



## Iceananas (14. November 2011)

NexusEXE schrieb:


> Ich finde umts langsam. Lte gehört die zukunft.


 
was hat diese Aussage mit dem Thread zu tun?

Übrigens beherrschen aktuelle Handys HDPA bis 14,4Mbits Downloadrate. Wenn man bedenkt wie viele noch bei DSLLight rumgurken finde ich das nicht gerade "langsam".


----------



## McClaine (15. November 2011)

Heli-Homer schrieb:


> Er redet von wp7 und du von android?!
> Iwi lustig
> 
> @ topic
> ...


 

Ups, gibts bestimmt aber auch für Windoof


----------



## NexusEXE (15. November 2011)

Iceananas schrieb:
			
		

> was hat diese Aussage mit dem Thread zu tun?
> 
> Übrigens beherrschen aktuelle Handys HDPA bis 14,4Mbits Downloadrate. Wenn man bedenkt wie viele noch bei DSLLight rumgurken finde ich das nicht gerade "langsam".



Also gut. Sorry war ein taktloser Kommentar. 
Ach ürigens: das sgs 2 würde theoretisch auf 21 mbits kommen. Aber das wird warscheindlich nie eintreten.


----------

